

Getting More From Vim - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/2014/07/21/learning-vim-in-2014-getting-more-from-vim-with-plugins/

======
johncoltrane
I find it funny how you suggest your readers to install so many plugins (some
of them incredibly pointless), and the plugin manager of the day, for "getting
more from vim" after such a superficial series of posts in a series called
"learning Vim".

~~~
ben336
To be clear, I explicitly say that you shouldn't install each of those
plugins. They're meant as an idea of whats out there. I'm sorry you've found
the series superficial. Any thoughts on what would make it more useful?

~~~
johncoltrane
Your articles are entitled "Learning Vim" so one could expect a little bit
more depth and actual "teaching". And not promoting crap like Janus…
installing that shit is the opposite of learning. It's like paying someone to
do your homework for you.

[http://benmccormick.org/2014/07/07/learning-vim-
in-2014-work...](http://benmccormick.org/2014/07/07/learning-vim-
in-2014-working-with-files/)

was ridiculous.

In "Buffer Management", you don't talk about :find or command-line completion
or the wildmenu or the possibility to use mappings or the fact that one can
use buffer names to navigate or tag-based navigation. And under "Plugins", the
following sentence (and the mandatory list of plugins) is not really helping
you to get your point across:

    
    
        The good news is that Vim has solutions. They're just not baked into the Vim core.
    

Seriously, don't do that under a "learning vim" umbrella. That series should
be called "Get Vim to look like all those screenshots without worrying about
learning to use it".

~~~
ben336
Sorry you didn't find it helpful. I'll keep that stuff in mind going forward.

~~~
johncoltrane
I didn't really hope your articles to be helpful for me, to be honest, but
people wanting to learn Vim will certainly find them lacking.

~~~
ben336
Well I'm glad I met expectations at least then :)

